# Wavedance Sierra



## demiurge (Jul 21, 2014)

Hey guys and gals,
Thanks for the opportunity to join this forum, was just looking for other folk who own this kayak and have an idea about adding accessories etc.. It is my 1st kayak for fishing mainly, so any advice would be much appreciated.
Thanks again.


----------



## demiurge (Jul 21, 2014)

Thanks Matt. Very helpful


----------

